# faces to names, let's see what you look like!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just a bit of fun, but for those that dare let's see your faces  Rod (redbirddog) isn't shy in front of the camera, so c'mon let's put faces to names,,,well here's me


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This was taken when Kian (short one) was about 7 months old. The other V belongs to another HVF member who is inactive on the forum lately.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Me & my girl @ a recent Point Pinole V walk!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Back when Kobi was small and mostly harmless...


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin & I at High Park when he was 10 weeks old


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nice one folks...looks like I'm winning "the ugly" tab so far.. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> nice one folks...looks like I'm winning "the ugly" tab so far.


True, but who is the wet handsome guy holding you? 

RBD
Picture of my better half on left and two friends.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > nice one folks...looks like I'm winning "the ugly" tab so far.
> 
> 
> _*True*_, but who is the wet handsome guy holding you?
> ...


for future refernce fella, I'll not read your posts whilst I'm having a glass of red wine,,,,it bloody hurts when it comes through my nostrils lol!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't attach a pic,it won't let me.
Can someone show me how?
Or I can email a pic for someone else to post?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

@ vida, I upload my pics to photobucket, then click the bottom option in the right hand pane, then just paste it.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

This is us and our baby...errr....dog


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Ke?!
I'm a granny! I don't do cutting/ paste or photo bucket !
Can I please send you a pic to post?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently I have about 5 pictures with Sophie (this is one of them) where I can be seen!  Went through lots of pics, and it's mostly hubby, cat, dog... Can clearly see who's doing all the picture taking!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This is my best angle.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are Lincolns Parents.  I have pictures of just my husband with Lincoln but not both of us..... someone has to take the picture. : Wow that picture of us is huge if you click on it! Sorry in advance....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm 6 foot 8 and that's a 33 lb salmon and Ruby was 7months old......okay dreaming over..I'm 5 foot 6 with a luuuuurvely 16lb salmon and Roubles was well, about, 9 weeks old, ps, I've also had my hair cropped off since then!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

H.....I've already seen the humping Vid...no need for any further clarification........that was plenty thanks


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

This is not the greatest picture of either Jasper or me, but it's the only one I have with both of us in it! He got to come to work with me that day, and this was taken with the webcam to share with a friend. He was absolutely entranced with himself, but it's already been noted that he's a very narcissistic dog.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Ozkar said:


> This is my best angle.


Seems we both love fast dogs and fast bikes... how do you like your women? ;D



here's me moving my head, and Mischa during her 1 still moment as a pup.
[img]


neither the mrs, or myself really take many pics, but I just realized that we don't have any good family photos with our dog. We'll have to get on that.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's Jake, myself and his daddy on the boat. Jake was almost a year old here, he's a little plumper now


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mischa said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > This is my best angle.
> ...


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

What a great thread, love the Vizsla pictures on HVF, but matching the humans with the dogs... As they say, dog owners look like their dogs... and Vizsla's are known to be attractive looking dogs...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Dave, Otto, and myself right before we took Otto to his first vet appointment! Most of our pics are either Dave or myself with Otto snuggled on the couch! Just realized I need to start bringing the camera with us on outings! Then again, the majority of his outdoor pictures seem to be scenery and a copper colored blur!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Datacan-welcome 2 my world-got my first V 35yrs ago-thats when I started losing my hair


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

It's very hard to look good if a V's in the picture!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

A belated congratulations Ron. Nice accomplishment for both you and Pike.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a great thread. Already we have the Ken and Barbie of the forum in OttosMama and her partner. REM is proving beyond doubt that a Vizsla truly is beautiful and he creates a great contrast and Datacan is the spitting image of an Australian morning show presenter, David Kosh, who fronts the Sunrise show on our free to air Channel 7. Bodhi looks like a serial killer awaiting the next victim. Redrover surprised me. One I never realised she was a she previously :-[ Plus she does a good job of providing a similarity next to that gorgeous Vizsla!  

Since you've all popped up your face pics, I'll be brave and do the same.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> This is a great thread. Already we have the Ken and Barbie of the forum in OttosMama and her partner. REM is proving beyond doubt that a Vizsla truly is beautiful and he creates a great contrast and_* Datacan is the spitting image *_of an Australian morning show presenter, David Kosh, who fronts the Sunrise show on our free to air Channel 7. Bodhi looks like a serial killer awaiting the next victim. Redrover surprised me. One I never realised she was a she previously :-[ Plus she does a good job of providing a similarity next to that gorgeous Vizsla!
> 
> Since you've all popped up your face pics, I'll be brave and do the same.


 i actually thought datacan looks like Data from Star Trek Next Generation.... ;D


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is me and my little prince... Tanner  He was pretty young in this pic, truthfully he just won't sit still long enough for a pic with me!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great thread. Me and my baby girl Ruby...as you can tell we don't have children and she is our life 

It is really sad that I don't have any recent pictures with Ruby and my husband. Better get the camera out...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Ozkar* can't get over how cute Oscar is in your picture!! : 

*RubyRoo*, this thread too made me realize that there isn't one picture where we (my hubby, MuMu, Sophie and I) are all in it! :-\


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

EEK! I don't even have facebook  But my Vizsla is my world, so here you go.... 

All the pics of me with Miss P are on my husband's phone and he's out of town for a few days for work....

Love seeing the pictures of everyone else!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This really is a fun thread! It's great to meet all of you!!

I can't believe it. I searched through my computer and I do not have a single photo of Willie and me together. I will work on that very soon, and get back to you. I am divorced (twice) and live alone. Don't want to ask my former (bachelor #2) for any more favors, so will ask a friend or neighbor to shoot a couple of pics of Willie and me.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

So true...there are so many pictures that I have of our dogs, but very little of "us" with them.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> This really is a fun thread! It's great to meet all of you!!
> 
> I can't believe it. I searched through my computer and I do not have a single photo of Willie and me together. I will work on that very soon, and get back to you. I am divorced (twice) and live alone. Don't want to ask my former (bachelor #2) for any more favors, so will ask a friend or neighbor to shoot a couple of pics of Willie and me.


Hey... i get that! I'm the same. Been single for nearly a year now and have no one else to take pics of the dogs with me. I have a tripod, so I suppose I could set the timer, but even that is going to be a challenge getting all three to sit still while I run and push the timer button and run back. I think the activity would be too stimulating.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/trying-to-get-group-vizsla-picture.html

Trying to get a group pictures with these dogs is a special challenge. 

On my walks I always carry my trusty Nikon Coolpix camera in a small case on my belt. I have no problem asking a fellow walker to snap a picture if there is some background senery I'd like. 

Almost every walk I take: Dogs, leash, ball cap, whistle, water and camera. Just a habit. You never know what you'll come across.

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This was from an outing over a year ago......bunch of crazy red dogs and their slaves owners ;D


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Crazy Kian - I am so jealous!! Wish I could find some Vizsla owners here in the Buffalo, NY area.... Looks like you all are having so much fun! These pics are great, I am really enjoying "meeting" everyone


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Guy's

Got the better half to take this of me on this morning's walk.

Put my 'Sunday best' shorts on and trimmed my beard for the shot.

Also thought we'd try the 'sepia' mode on our new camera!!!

Hobbsy1010


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We didn't have any pictures of all of us together either. This is from yesterday. Doug, Kate, and our V-mix Elroy. Great thread!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hobbsy, nice centre part mate!!  

D&K, what is Elroy Mixed with? He's a great looking boy isn't he!!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Hobbsy, nice centre part mate!!
> 
> D&K, what is Elroy Mixed with? He's a great looking boy isn't he!!


Thanks Ozkar. We rescued Elroy when he was roughly 3 months, and were told he was a Vizla/Am Staff Terrrier mix. It's a crazy combination, but he is beautiful. And strong! He's 11 months now.

I couldn't imagine how those 2 breeds would get together, especially in the city of Philadelphia. But I worked at an outdoor concert yesterday, there were dogs everywhere. I saw at least 20 pits or am staffs. And sure enough, here come 2 Vizslas walking through the crowd! I guess it is possible!


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

here we are on saturday afternoon, on our way to briones regional park








i don't let her ride on my lap usually but we couldn't fit all the people hikers _*and*_ her kennel in the car, and it was her first time in the convertible with the top down, and she was being skittish, so i let her... (bad person! i know!)
i took this on 1/15/12 of the bay area vizsla yahoo walk group (i love catching pics of them running in that field!)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Anne, one of my boys thinks my lap is the default position when driving... don;t feel bad just doing it once!  My other boy is quite happy being in the backseat or wherever, but my older boy is just a sook and has to be touching you.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Same here! Friends and family think I'm absurd to have a dog sitting on my lap when I drive, but he is so well behaved when he does. He's like my little first mate! Now that he is older and taller I have lowered my back seat (I have a hatchback) and just put a blanket down so he can roam or sleep back there. When he gets tired he whines a little and puts his head on my shoulder! It melts my heart


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's Odin and I when he was 3 months. He's over 40 lbs now and still tries to use me as a pillow.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't have many pics of me and the pup, I'm usually the photographer- but here's one from a walk in the York Region forests in the fall when our youngest was only 6 days old! 

[yikes..this is not a very flattering shot!]


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have any recent photos of Finch and I but here is one a friend took when she was about 5 months old.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Crazy said:


> This was from an outing over a year ago......bunch of crazy red dogs and their slaves owners ;D


Sweet Peter that is a lot of red dogs! Wow!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Moose said:


> ... youngest was only 6 days old!


How does your V do with your small kids? Are they overwhelmed with dog licks? Whenever small kids come to visit my home Phoebe has to lick them on the face and it worries the kids. I've been around dogs since I was 4 so I don't even realize that it may be off putting to children and adults.

Rh.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one from sunday just gone


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

here's one of me and my husband...realised all my good photos of the 3 of us are on my iPad and can't upload them!

Here's another one of H and husband (i'm usually the photographer!!)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here we are


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I take all the pictures around here, so the only one I have of myself is a publicity photo. My version of fast.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the only pic I have of all of us! Obviously it ws at Xmas.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

This is Jack in his xmas "outfit". He was too happy with mama. Cant ya tell?


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

This picture was taken xmas eve 2010....only a day after I picked Chili up from the airport flown from Australia to Hong Kong.....


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

My wife and I on a road trip to Banff (Alberta) last summer.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe and I sitting in the living room.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Me: V shows up in a couple weeks.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DMP - want YOU and are V's in a dark alley - better safe than sorry!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

heh...the reason I'm drawn to V's...they are like me...lovers; not fighters.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dmp - still want u in the alley V's are lover's but they do know how to GO LOL welcome 2 the forum!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks.  Two more weeks and counting. Have the 'short list' of names already...starting to stockpile supplies and stuff and junk. Here we go!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My updated photo with BOTH girls! That little, red "blob" by my feet is Pacsirta!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

dmp said:


> heh...the reason I'm drawn to V's...they are like me...lovers; not fighters.


**** of a lot prettier than you though mate ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't have any photos of me with Boris (WHV) so heres me with Fergus (before he had his lovely tail docked - not by choice) and a few extras!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here I am with Mac when was 6 months. He is a lot bigger now. Me same old same old.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> dmp said:
> 
> 
> > heh...the reason I'm drawn to V's...they are like me...lovers; not fighters.
> ...


HA  Hater. I'm beautiful - when I'm in a dark room.  

:cheers:


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> Got the better half to take this of me on this morning's walk.
> 
> ...


Have you seen Roy's up to date version Hobbsy? taken in exactly the same place


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Totally forgot about this thread. But I still don't have many pics of me do here's the best I could do. Even though I blurred myself when I took it with instagram.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Likewise. I keep forgetting to ask my sister or my neighbor to shoot a photo of Willie and me. Now maybe I will remember!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Awww! I love this topic. I must have missed it when it was originally posted. Here is me and Oquirrh about a year ago, it's one of my favorite pics. The second pic is only a few months old, on Mount Olympus, UT.


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

This is me and Milly


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally have a pic of my little Fam so thought I would post it on here  love this post as it says its nice to put faces to names!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is our little fam at Haeden's first Brown's tailgate a few weeks back.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't have a photo of me with our Vs but here is one with our previous brood! We loved our Rotties but we love our Vs too!


Looks like mostly young folks in the pics. Here's one of Scarlet, myself and Mom at the vet around Xmas last year. I guess that puts us in the senior section!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Me and My Bella x


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's the few I have of the 2 of us. I need to take more pics of me and my buddy.

Kauzy and I camping









Kauzy and I at a concert


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh and one of my husband Glen with Bella...sleeping partners.


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Our Pup is only 9 weeks old so we dont have any pics with her yet. Will post a new pic when I get here to sit still long enough to take one! LOL till then with is me with my 2 boys.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

6 monthes learning about guns.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys;

Showing the beard and getting light on top! 

Cheers from Eastern Canada

ATornado


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

It's been awhile... so here's an updated one


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't posted on this thread yet, so here's the most recent "family" pic we have that was taken on our vacation last month. Since I take most of the pics, there's not many of the 3 of us together. Must work on that .


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & me 2 weeks ago at his hunt test - Me old and slow - PIKE young and fun - does seem to put life in balance - LOL


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

This is our family last Halloween.

We were Daphne and Shaggy, and Mako was Scooby Doo!


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys you looked so cool....


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby and me earlier tonight. She's such a big girl now!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley is on the left and Chuck is on the left.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is Darcy...21months ..and still to grow up...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some very furry red *humans*


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

ME!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Little (or not so little) Liesel and me!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Since quite a few new members have joined HVF lately, I thought it might be fun to revive this older thread. You need to come up with a photo of *your Vizsla and yourself*, together. Have to admit, I haven't posted my own... since I really do not have one yet. MUST remember to ask my neighbor or my sister to snap one... one of these days! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This sounds like FUN, almost like a get to know you party ;D


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of me, Bella, and an unnamed grouse...


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Me and my little lovey Lua


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tried to find a nice beautiful picture of the two of us but this is as good as it gets!!!! We both look better in the morning( honestly)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

Me and the Hegster! 8)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Marcia and Dharma.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Fun on the beach.. after a stand-off ;D


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Me and Bentley (his face cracks me up)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me, Fergy and Pearl...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Me and my girl Darcy....man's best ever friend..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 good looking PUP - need I say more - LOL


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

R said:


> 1 good looking PUP - need I say more - LOL



You could say more...but it would probably be moderated....LOL....so it's not a beauty contest and I fell off the ugly tree hitting every branch going down...then it looks like I climbed back up and fell all the way down again. but Darcy makes up for it...I never noticed this thread before, it must have been before I joined the forum..


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Faces to names...*

Cat and Morris, and Mark and Morris (if i can make the app work)

Lovely to see everyone!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Pahahaha! Whoops! A bit more practice required...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > 1 good looking PUP - need I say more - LOL
> ...


Not at all, Rob. You're a very distinguished looking gent! I think we all would like to have bodies more like our pooches though.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Me and W, from sometime last spring. Not pictured: husband and child.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This one is from Christmas Eve. We always go out for Chinese and I got a fortune that said, "A romantic evening awaits you." This was the extent of it, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Scout is so furry!! Awesome


----------



## aron20 (Apr 21, 2014)

So cute, pretty dog over there..


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

My partner loves this pic... Lazlo, about 2 weeks ago


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm always the one with the camera so I don't have many pictures with Daisy--here's one at Christmas last year (~10 weeks old) with our entire family & then one taken mid-April (26 weeks old) with just the girls!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

It isn't often that I am actually the subject of the photo rather than the photographer. I think I end up in about one photo per month. Here are the last three months.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lots of new names on here lately. 

Which is great, so I thought I'd drag this 'old one' out and dust it down..... 

Come on, pic's required.

Hobbsy


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

OK, I'll contribute:

"Surprise! Your ear is gone!"

And yes my eyes are watering because of the extended shark attack on my ear while I reached for my phone to take the photo.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus and I from Last year.










2014 Moose/Bird hunt. (Sept 20 2015 bird's open YAY. I can't wait to see how he does this year on the birds.)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

usually I'm shutter side of the camera, but my brother in law managed to get me and one of my six legged, 2 tailed dogs a couple of weeks ago whilst out on a shoot


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> usually I'm shutter side of the camera, but my brother in law managed to get me and one of my six legged, 2 tailed dogs a couple of weeks ago whilst out on a shoot


Sorry, you're wrong - you must have put up the wrong picture. I know exactly what you look like from your posts and that's not it. <BG>


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

How times change... So many memories!! Looking back over the folks I've chatted with, and almost felt a part of the family. So many pups that are probably 5-6 years old now.
And some faces that are no longer with us at all. Very touching remembrance moving into a new year. 
We should re-introduce ourselves now, it is like an all new forum. 

Great photo harri... and don't listen to Bob, you are dashing as ever.

This is me with Zeke & Max (Max is my friends V, I am his second mom) Me with Fergy & Max ( Fergy I lost to divorce) and Pearl (my Bloodhound) in her favorite position.


----------

